# What morels do you prefer for taste?



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Just wondered what morels you all prefer.


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

I myself prefer Black morels for taste! :lol:


----------



## nixtr (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm a yellow guy. They seem to be a bit more meaty and flavorful than the blacks to me. Blacks seem to return to an area year after year and have been a more reliable indicator for me though. Found my first black tonight in Wayne County. I like this weather! Hope it can stay cool for a while.


----------



## blown86lx (Apr 28, 2013)

The grays are my favorites then yellows then blacks in that order.


----------

